
Do you think the era of scrappy startups is over? - flowvibes94
I listened today to a podcast about the future of startups. The overall idea was that startups that hurry to launch without providing a quality product and differentiators, will most likely fail.<p>I&#x27;m also in a pretty competitive niche, so I would have to agree with what I heard on the podcast. Providing a high quality product and focusing on the customers should be our first priorities as founders.<p>What do you guys think? What&#x27;s your approach on this?
======
rman666
I don’t think you can have such a general rule. I’d argue that the essence of
being a founder is to balance quality, differentiators, competition, focus on
customers, etc. so as to be successful in our specific markets.

~~~
flowvibes94
How would you argue it? What do you think it's the most important thing for
early founders?

